# DEATH - 21 song Official tab book - Transcribed by Steffen Kummerer of Obscura



## axeslaya (Nov 16, 2015)

This is awesome! The first official DEATH tab book featuring 21 songs and transcribed by Steffen Kummerer of Obscura to be released this christmas. You can pre-order it now from Relapse records. Here is the link.......

Death - Best of Death: Selected Tablature 1987-1998 - A/V Media - Relapse Records : Death Metal, Grindcore, Extreme Metal CDs, DVDs, Vinyl, T-Shirts, Hoodies and merchandise


340 pages housed in a high quality, spiral bound softcover 8.25" x 12" notebook. Includes a free digital download of all tracks included in tab book***
The first official DEATH guitar tab book! Includes complete guitar tabs from 21 select classic tracks spanning DEATH's entire discography. Meticulously arranged / transcribed by Steffen Kummerer (Obscura) and includes an introduction by DEATH's manager / producer Eric Greif. 
Complete Guitar Tabs To:
1. Zombie Ritual (Scream Bloody Gore)
2. Denial Of Life (Scream Bloody Gore) 
3. Mutilation (Scream Bloody Gore) 
4. Pull The Plug (Leprosy) 
5. Leprosy (Leprosy) 
6. Left To Die (Leprosy) 
7. Spiritual Healing (Spiritual Healing) 
8. Living Monstrosity (Spiritual Healing) 
9. Within The Mind (Human) 
10. Lack Of Comprehension (Human) 
11. Suicide Machine (Human) 
12. Together As One (Human) 
13. The Philosopher (Individual Thought Patterns) 
14. Overactive Imagination (Individual Thought Patterns)
15. In Human Form (Individual Thought Patterns) 
16. Perennial Quest (Symbolic)
17. Zero Tolerance (Symbolic) 
18. Crystal Mountain (Symbolic) 
19. Spirit Crusher (The Sound of Perseverance) 
20. Scavenger Of Human Sorrow (The Sound of Perseverance) 
21. Story To Tell (The Sound of Perseverance)
340 pages housed in a high quality, spiral bound softcover 8.25" x 12" notebook. Includes a free digital download of all tracks included in tab book***


----------



## beerandbeards (Nov 17, 2015)

I already preordered. Must have


----------



## Bodes (Nov 17, 2015)

Went to preorder, but $27.08 USD for shipping can jump in a lake!

That works out to be about $73AUS for the book and delivery before currency conversion fees by the bank...


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Nov 17, 2015)

Yeah, this stuff should be available even to services like Amazon for non US residents, otherwise it's a delivery fees + import fees bloodbath


----------



## isomorphic (Nov 17, 2015)

> Steffen Kummerer



is this the same guy who unjustly fired his rhythm guitarist and didn't announce anything until the day his band's new album art/music teaser/tab book was released so nobody would pay attention to how much of a douche he is? Then a week later he announces ANOTHER new tab book?

All in time for the holiday season too!!!

Lol.


----------



## Kashmir (Nov 17, 2015)

Ooh, now I know what someone else is buying for me this holiday!


----------



## Thorerges (Nov 17, 2015)

isomorphic said:


> is this the same guy who unjustly fired his rhythm guitarist and didn't announce anything until the day his band's new album art/music teaser/tab book was released so nobody would pay attention to how much of a douche he is? Then a week later he announces ANOTHER new tab book?
> 
> All in time for the holiday season too!!!
> 
> Lol.



Well, we don't know why he fired the lead (not rhythm) player. While the Obscura ship looks highly unstable, Kummerer is an amazing guitarist who did the Death DTA tours and did vocals/guitars for Death as well, you can be sure this tab book will be of the highest quality.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Nov 17, 2015)

Win Win Win

I would love Spiritual Healing on LP.


----------



## chopeth (Nov 17, 2015)

Think 'bout we poor Europeans, please!


----------



## Chiba666 (Nov 17, 2015)

Looks like im ordering this


----------



## Necropitated (Nov 17, 2015)

isomorphic said:


> is this the same guy who unjustly fired his rhythm guitarist and didn't announce anything until the day his band's new album art/music teaser/tab book was released so nobody would pay attention to how much of a douche he is? Then a week later he announces ANOTHER new tab book?
> 
> All in time for the holiday season too!!!
> 
> Lol.


 
And don't forget that it's the same guy that released the Omnivium tab book lol


----------



## putnut77 (Nov 17, 2015)

No "Trapped in a corner"?....Its such a riff tastic tune!


----------



## Shask (Nov 17, 2015)

Should be nice!

I remember learning a lot of these songs looking on the early internet and reading them on .txt files, lol.


----------



## ArtDecade (Nov 17, 2015)

Ordered! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## ArtDecade (Nov 17, 2015)

Double Post because I was Double Excited!


----------



## lemeker (Nov 17, 2015)

I think I'm going to be getting this after the holidays.


----------



## ArtDecade (Nov 18, 2015)

lemeker said:


> I think I'm going to be getting this after the holidays.



But what are you gonna sing around the Christmas tree?


----------



## Rosal76 (Nov 19, 2015)

ArtDecade said:


> But what are you gonna sing around the Christmas tree?



Megadeth has that covered.


----------



## Rosal76 (Nov 27, 2015)

Bodes said:


> Went to preorder, but $27.08 USD for shipping can jump in a lake!
> 
> That works out to be about $73AUS for the book and delivery before currency conversion fees by the bank...





OmegaSlayer said:


> Yeah, this stuff should be available even to services like Amazon for non US residents, otherwise it's a delivery fees + import fees bloodbath





chopeth said:


> Think 'bout we poor Europeans, please!



Hey guys, Relapse dropped the price of the tablature book from $24.99 to $18.74. Not sure if the lowered price is temporary or permanent and not sure if the lower price helps any but thought you guys may want to know.

I did think it's unusual for them to lower the price on something that's not even out yet, but I'll take it.


----------



## The Hiryuu (Nov 28, 2015)

Black Friday sale, I'd guess.


----------



## chopeth (Nov 28, 2015)

Rosal76 said:


> Hey guys, Relapse dropped the price of the tablature book from $24.99 to $18.74. Not sure if the lowered price is temporary or permanent and not sure if the lower price helps any but thought you guys may want to know.
> 
> I did think it's unusual for them to lower the price on something that's not even out yet, but I'll take it.



still 45$ to Spain


----------



## beerandbeards (Dec 20, 2015)

Look what showed up this morning!


----------



## 693 (Dec 20, 2015)

Wow the layout looks badass!


----------



## Rosal76 (Dec 21, 2015)

beerandbeards said:


> Look what showed up this morning!



Awesome!!! 

What song are you going to learn first?


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 21, 2015)

The Rhythm and Solo sheets are separate from each other. Also, there are no lyrics in the book. Not a problem really, but sometimes its useful to look up at the words when you lose yourself in the sheet music. Just two things to be aware of. That said, the transcriptions are super clean and easy to read.


----------



## beerandbeards (Dec 21, 2015)

I'm started from the beginning. Although I know some of these tracks they're some slight variation to the way I was playing


----------



## Rosal76 (Feb 10, 2016)

Just got my copy of the Death guitar tablature book yesterday and I'm pleased. Huge thank you to Relapse Records, Steffen Kummerer and everyone involved in the making of this awesome book. And now, for the nitpicking.  Did anyone else who has the book catch the 26th, 27th and 29th fret notes in 2 of the songs? I wasn't aware that Death used guitars that had more than 24 frets. Or did they? For those of you who haven't seen it yet. The songs/pages as follows.

Perennial quest solo. Page 246. Tab indicates 26th fret notes being played.
Zero tolerance solo. Page263. Tab indicates 26th, 27th and 29th fret notes being played.

I'm gonna give the benefit of the doubt that Steffen Kummerer may have tabbed it wrong and/or Chuck Schuldiner/other guitarists may have used guitars that have 29 frets in the studio. Mistakes or not, I'm pleased with the book and can't wait to learn some stuff from it.


----------



## chopeth (Feb 10, 2016)

Rosal76 said:


> Just got my copy of the Death guitar tablature book yesterday and I'm pleased. Huge thank you to Relapse Records, Steffen Kummerer and everyone involved in the making of this awesome book. And now, for the nitpicking.  Did anyone else who has the book catch the 26th, 27th and 29th fret notes in 2 of the songs? I wasn't aware that Death used guitars that had more than 24 frets. Or did they? For those of you who haven't seen it yet. The songs/pages as follows.
> 
> Perennial quest solo. Page 246. Tab indicates 26th fret notes being played.
> Zero tolerance solo. Page263. Tab indicates 26th, 27th and 29th fret notes being played.
> ...



Congrats for the book, lucky you for getting that book, to this side of the world the shipping is more expensive than the book itself.

In respect to the mistakes thing... It maybe indicates an orientation to play these notes where no fingerboard frets, near or over the pickups?


----------



## Rosal76 (Feb 10, 2016)

chopeth said:


> In respect to the mistakes thing... It maybe indicates an orientation to play these notes where no fingerboard frets, near or over the pickups?



It might be. I know that particular articulation isn't new and that Chuck Schuldiner wanted to think outside the box for the music he wrote for Death and so, maybe he did use that articulation on those 2 songs.


----------



## ArtHam (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi everybody. I just got this book and was wondering a lot of the same things so I sent a message to Danny Tunker (Alkaloid, ex-Aborted), one of the co-authors of this book. He said the following about the transcriptions:


Danny Tunker Wrote:
'Hey man. Glad you like the book. And I'm glad it's finally out there since we finished the damn thing in 2012! Steffen transcribed the songs off the first 4 albums and I transcribed all songs from 'Individual Thought Patterns', 'Symbolic' and 'The Sound Of Perseverance'. All leads were checked by Bobby Koelble. He recorded his leads on Symbolic on a Washburn 29 fret guitar, so there will be some notes that will be hard to reach without.
As for confusion on certain press releases only mentioning Steffen; that's a Relapse thing, but it's since been corrected and I'm still in the book, so there.'



Rosal76 said:


> Just got my copy of the Death guitar tablature book yesterday and I'm pleased. Huge thank you to Relapse Records, Steffen Kummerer and everyone involved in the making of this awesome book. And now, for the nitpicking.  Did anyone else who has the book catch the 26th, 27th and 29th fret notes in 2 of the songs? I wasn't aware that Death used guitars that had more than 24 frets. Or did they? For those of you who haven't seen it yet. The songs/pages as follows.
> 
> Perennial quest solo. Page 246. Tab indicates 26th fret notes being played.
> Zero tolerance solo. Page263. Tab indicates 26th, 27th and 29th fret notes being played.
> ...




Kummerer didn't transcribe those songs. Danny Tunker did and Bobby Koelble (Death guitarist on Symbolic) double-checked. He recorded his leads on a 29 fret Washburn guitar.


----------



## vm27 (Feb 26, 2016)

ArtHam said:


> Hi everybody. I just got this book and was wondering a lot of the same things so I sent a message to Danny Tunker (Alkaloid, ex-Aborted), one of the co-authors of this book. He said the following about the transcriptions:
> 
> 
> Danny Tunker Wrote:
> ...


Great stuff.


----------



## Rosal76 (Feb 26, 2016)

ArtHam said:


> Hi everybody. I just got this book and was wondering a lot of the same things so I sent a message to Danny Tunker (Alkaloid, ex-Aborted), one of the co-authors of this book.



Awesome! Huge thanks, ArtHam, for contacting Danny. I'm gonna learn Bobby's solo in Zero tolerance in the future and it's good to know about the 29 fret guitar that he used.


----------



## Thrashmaster (Feb 28, 2016)

how did i not know about this? i have to look around this site more than the seven and gear pages. i ordered both the death book and the dying fetus book. 58$ shipped. there is another death tab book although its not as extevsive as this one it was put out by guitar world a few years ago t has Pull the plug, Philosopher, Crystal mountain, Flesh and the power it holds, Scavenger of human sorrow, Zombie ritual, Spiritual healing,and Together as one, transscriptions were done by guitar world staff that dies the rest of the songs they print each month and includes bass lines. i dont know if you can still order it or not from thier website.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Feb 28, 2016)

ArtHam said:


> Hi everybody. I just got this book and was wondering a lot of the same things so I sent a message to Danny Tunker (Alkaloid, ex-Aborted), one of the co-authors of this book. He said the following about the transcriptions:
> 
> 
> Danny Tunker Wrote:
> ...


 
Well, looks like Ormsby SX to the rescue! Also, HOW THE PHVCK DID I MISS THIS?!?! Immediately ordered. Thank you, OP.


----------



## Rosal76 (Feb 28, 2016)

Thrashmaster said:


> i ordered both the death book and the dying fetus book.



I have the Dying Fetus guitar tab and it's freaking brutal on the forearms. I was working on that one song, Atrocious by Nature more than a few times and by the time I was done, it felt more like a workout for my forearms than a guitar practice session. 

Also, you lucked out on getting the Dying fetus tab book when you did because I believe Relapse, according to their Ebay store, only have 2 copies left.


----------



## Fabxxxyyy (Sep 7, 2019)

Yeah... a bit late to the party I guess... 
Why this book is even out of print?
And why I can't even buy a [email protected] pdf of it?
Sorry.


----------



## Evil Chuck (Sep 8, 2019)

Fabxxxyyy said:


> Yeah... a bit late to the party I guess...
> Why this book is even out of print?
> And why I can't even buy a [email protected] pdf of it?
> Sorry.


You son of a... 

I didn't realize you necro'd this thread and thought this was coming out soon.


----------

